# Stockton Weekender



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Obviously this is going to mean more to local guys, but was wondering if anyone is going to Stockton Weekender festival in August?

The pogues and James are headlining which I am looking looking forward to plus a few great local bands suck as Cattle and Cane and The Young Rebel Set.


----------



## Toeknee (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes might pop down, wouldn't mind seeing the Pouges, plus think my boss's band might playing in the Fringe 

Where abouts are you :wave:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Im up by North Tees Hospital, Roseworth. You? Got the weekender ticket so will be there the two days. Whats your bosses band called?


----------



## Toeknee (Oct 17, 2011)

No tickets yet, waiting to find out what the Mrs is working, don't no the name of his band, but it's a tribute band to 

The Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band ( late 60's band) 

I'm just off Yarm Road, near the old Visqueen site


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

daughter at uni on queens campus
got a house for next on cambridge rd anybody know what area is like ?
house looks ok

i might go to this and see james etc
anymore details etcc


i could crash at hers??

steve


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Think I have seen them at the Hamilton Russel couple years back during the beer festival. Wear some crazy outfits on stage.

Fingers crossed for the weather anyway. Let me know if you do go, about time I talked to someone who understands the pain we go through.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> daughter at uni on queens campus
> got a house for next on cambridge rd anybody know what area is like ?
> house looks ok
> 
> ...


Im guessing thats in Thornaby. As its the only Cambridge Road I can think off. Im from Thornaby myself, its an ok area around there quiet enough. Close enough to Stockton for the fun times etc


----------

